# Off to the CBA Media & Family Fun Day Today



## Diva Q (Feb 24, 2007)

Canadian BBQ Association is having a media event today. Lots of Q in the Snow! Some of the biggest names in Canadian BBQ will be there:

Team Cedar Grilling
Bubba - Q 
Bustin' Loose
Swines & Bovines 
Kimnal 

Plus many other folks - Robert Simpson Brewery too!
I get to take my WSM too!! Lots of great food and Fun today!

Taking 6 racks of ribs, 60 ABT's, cornbread, and a big pot of Chili!

Should be a blast!

A little cold here today (-18 right now hope to get up to a balmy -8) so we will all be wearing our woolies! 

I will post pics when I get home tonight!

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Bobberqer (Feb 24, 2007)

-18 and you're going to an outdoor event..   your constitution is alot stronger then mine.. good luck to ya


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 24, 2007)

Have fun Diva! Don't forget the pics!


----------



## wittdog (Feb 24, 2007)

Have fun Diva...just how far away from Buffalo is this event...could be worth a road trip...


----------



## SteerCrazy (Feb 24, 2007)

Have a good time Diva and don't forget the pics!


----------



## Diva Q (Feb 24, 2007)

OK well it was a BLAST!

It was really cold but it was a heck of a lot of fun. 

Lots of ribs, chicken, brisket, shrimp, abt's, chili, butter tarts, cheesecake, coffee with baileys, lots and lots and lots of beer (Sleemans and Robert Simpson)

Here is the first slideshow. 

It was worth it. 

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v636/ ... interval=3


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 24, 2007)

bad link


----------



## Diva Q (Feb 24, 2007)

hmmm it worked for me?


----------



## Griff (Feb 24, 2007)

Doesn't work for me either. It wants a password for Username  dbcanadian .

Griff


----------



## Diva Q (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Diva Q (Feb 24, 2007)

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v636/ ... 367148.pbw

this one should work


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 24, 2007)

Nice pictures there Diva Q.  Sure does look cold.  Nice clear day there.  I recognized Aaron from Dizzy Pigs there.  Was there a competition associated with this event.  If so who won?


----------



## Griff (Feb 24, 2007)

Nice pics Diva. I like to see people having fun outside in the winter. We're having our winter carnival this week, dog sled races, snow sculpture, snow shoe softball, etc. Thanks for the pics.

Griff


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 25, 2007)

Looks cold......I mean great Diva.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 25, 2007)

Great pics Diva


----------



## Aaron1 (Feb 25, 2007)

Dallas no competition,CBA media stuff and a get together for friends old and new.Free beer to boot,makes for a good day.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 25, 2007)

Sounds like a great time Aaron!  How do you like cooking on that Traeger pig?


----------



## Finney (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Aaron1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Pig works good,and its easy on the back to move.Toss everything in the back of the truck and off you go.
Aaron


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Feb 26, 2007)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Sounds like a great time Aaron!  How do you like cooking on that Traeger pig?



*Uh Ohhhhhhh!!!*

Another pit in the offing for the Packer household?????


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 26, 2007)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> [quote="Kloset BBQR":1c6m7kdz]Sounds like a great time Aaron!  How do you like cooking on that Traeger pig?



*Uh Ohhhhhhh!!!*

Another pit in the offing for the Packer household?????[/quote:1c6m7kdz]

LOL! Now read my lips, no new pits!


----------



## Aaron1 (Feb 26, 2007)

This weekend was the prss release for the 2007 Canadian championship,winner gets an invite to the Jack and a good chunk of the $30,000 in prize money.More info can be found at this site www.canadianbarbecueassociation.com and the bueaty is its only 2 hours from the U.S border crossing,with 30+ teams competing from all over the world.Ray Lampe(Dr BBQ)is there in an official position along with some other celebs.
Aaron
P.S the dates are July6-8 and it is tied in with a beer championship 8)


----------



## wittdog (Feb 26, 2007)

Aaron said:
			
		

> This weekend was the pree release for the 2007 Canadian championship,winner gets an invite to the Jack and a good chunk of the $30,000 in prize money.More info can be found at this site www.canadianbarbecueassociation.com and the bueaty is its only 2 hours from the U.S border crossing,with 30+ teams competing from all over the world.Ray Lampe(Dr BBQ)is there in an official position along with some other celebs.
> Aaron
> P.S the dates are July6-8 and it is tied in with a beer championship 8)


I'm on vacation that week...


----------



## Steve McMurtry (Feb 26, 2007)

Witt,
Don't know how far you are from the border,once on the Canadian side
it's about 2 hours 15 min. to the city of Barrie. All Highway!
Beer is always cold! 
Let me know if your gonna go!


----------



## wittdog (Feb 27, 2007)

Steve McMurtry said:
			
		

> Witt,
> Don't know how far you are from the border,once on the Canadian side
> it's about 2 hours 15 min. to the city of Barrie. All Highway!
> Beer is always cold!
> Let me know if your gonna go!


Steve I'm 20 min from the Peace Bridge...closer if we get Mr. Pen to take some time off.....  and I'm always up for some Canadian Ale....might even think about competing...


----------



## Aaron1 (Feb 27, 2007)

Dave and group,the more the merrier,dont forget the winner gets an automatic invite to the Jack.
Aaron


----------



## Steve McMurtry (Feb 27, 2007)

Witt,
 I'm in! If you wanna go!


----------



## Wittdogs B (Feb 27, 2007)

I knew we were in trouble when Dave emailed me the link to work   [smilie=a_doh.gif] !! 

looks like a go for the wittdogs (although we will likely make other arrangements for the pups that weekend)! 

Is the media event an annual thing?


----------



## Diva Q (Feb 27, 2007)

The media event was new for this year but hopefully it will become an annual event there was already discussions about it. I certainly hope it will be. What a blast it was a complete fun day.


----------



## john pen (Feb 28, 2007)

Sounds interesting...thats my weekend to work, but as long as there's nothing going on in town, I should be able to get it off...

And heck, I think it might be time to try out a little compatition...


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 3, 2007)

And here is part two of the CBA video just got posted:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMWvTIBQBdY


----------

